# M/B Crystal - full custom PC case build



## cc customs (Sep 1, 2017)

Hello 

I decided to build my own custom case from scratch because the caces that were on the market did not meet my expectations of both appearance, compatibility, etc, and already somehow found it was awfully expensive. In this way, the idea was that I would create such a case myself

The design is mine, all the pieces are done alone and are still under construction.

The decision was that it would be a Miedium Tower. It will be made of PMMA material with the possibility of making changes at any time. It will be made of individual modules twisted together with the cube with threaded holes. If you need to change any item, I modify it or make a new one.

Little data.

dimensions:

Frame + covers 535x460x226 + glass 547x472x250

Fans:

Front x3 120
Top x3 140
Back x1 120


The frame will be made of black acrylic 3mm thick + on it will cover the mirror or black mat also 3mm thick. All this goes for "smoked glass" ie PMMA 5mm separated by sleeves and chamfered edges of 45 degrees and polished diamond cutter.

Below I upload some photos from the prototype of the rack.




















































































Stage 2

All elements already cut from the target material (at all still protective film)

Left to make the nuts to screw "glass" and put the residue.

Next step, look for parts to fill the case inside. Only then will I take up the layout of the interior.



































































Stage 3

























































































Some photos from sponsors 
















































































































Plans have changed a bit and parts from be quitet! I will use for another project that is already in my head 

This project will only include Straight Power 10 600W 








































































































































First attempt of custom reservoir















































































I have also got a motherboard and a processor but I need to take pictures 

Thanks to the mainboard I can continue to work so you can expect in the next time the progress of the work 

To be continued...

PS
Sorry for my English


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Sep 1, 2017)

This is looking insanely good! That case, god damn, good job! Can't wait to see the final build! Keep us updated!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 1, 2017)

Sweet


----------



## HammerON (Sep 1, 2017)

Sub'd for a nice looking build


----------



## Papahyooie (Sep 1, 2017)

10/10 would use front panel to grate cheese.


----------



## Final_Fighter (Sep 2, 2017)

Thats one hell of a case. how much would you charge to make a replica of it?

aside from that, thanks for sharing this.


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 2, 2017)

although i prefer steel, your case looks pretty good. looks popping


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 2, 2017)

sub'd


----------



## cc customs (Sep 2, 2017)

I present another sponsor who has decided to support the project 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















And some photos, great motherboard Gigabyte AORUS GA-Z270X-Gaming 5 with i7 7700k


----------



## cc customs (Sep 2, 2017)

Final_Fighter said:


> Thats one hell of a case. how much would you charge to make a replica of it?
> 
> aside from that, thanks for sharing this.




It will not be a replica. This is a 1/1 project. Maybe someday it will be just for sale. At this moment there is still much to do and focus on this


----------



## cc customs (Sep 11, 2017)

small prototype of cable management on fragment of mobo tray


----------



## Papahyooie (Sep 11, 2017)

That has got to be the sickest cable routing solution I've ever seen.


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Sep 11, 2017)

Papahyooie said:


> That has got to be the sickest cable routing solution I've ever seen.



Totally agree, this build is turning up into something absolutely insane!


----------



## Papahyooie (Sep 11, 2017)

I'm curious, the inlays where the cables go through.... Is that 3D printed? Laser cut? And the back piece too.


----------



## cc customs (Sep 11, 2017)

Papahyooie said:


> I'm curious, the inlays where the cables go through.... Is that 3D printed? Laser cut? And the back piece too.



CNC milling  The rest of the cables will not be visible. The view is only to what is most needed  On the power supply will be the cover


----------



## cc customs (Oct 11, 2017)

First fitting of mobo and custom reservoir behind me. It looks promising 















































And some fun with cable sleeving




















more soon...


----------



## cc customs (Oct 23, 2017)

Probably the final look of the reservoir


----------



## cc customs (Nov 14, 2017)

some new fotos 







































































































work in progress...































more soon


----------



## bobodori (Nov 14, 2017)

Wow,it's like tech porn!!!The case is looking great.


----------



## cc customs (Nov 26, 2017)

some quick shots


----------



## XurHero (Dec 6, 2017)

What an amazing build. Is there a particular method to your madness with regards to design process. Did you mock up in a particular program? This thing is just unbelievable!


----------



## cc customs (Dec 7, 2017)

XurHero said:


> What an amazing build. Is there a particular method to your madness with regards to design process. Did you mock up in a particular program? This thing is just unbelievable!




I create all ideas in my head. then I draw everything in the program and finally mill or cut on the laser


----------



## cc customs (Jan 12, 2018)

more soon...


----------



## cc customs (Jan 30, 2018)

some quick shots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



completed in 95%. There are a few things left to do, but that's the details.
This is my first project, my first custom loop and my first custom case 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Big thanks to

*GIGABYTE 
AORUS 
Alphacool 
Aquatuning 
Phobya 
Samsung 
be quiet! PL 
Liquid.cool*


without you, the project would not look like it looks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Specification
CPU: i7 7700k
GPU: AORUS GTX 1080 Ti Xtreme Edition
MOBO: AORUS GA-Z270X-Gaming 5
RAM: G-Skill Trident Z 16Gb 3200Mhz
PSU: Be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER 10 600W CM
SSD: Samsung 960 Pro 1Tb
Loop: Alphacool
Case: Custom


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 30, 2018)

LOVE this... looks like wires emerging from of hot lava:









lol


----------

